# Cost to repair scratch on car?



## SarahS (10 Jul 2006)

I had a hire car while my own car was being repaired after a minor accident (not my fault!) but while I had the car it was scratched with a key or something down the left hand side while parked outside. The scratch isn't deep and just on the passenger side front and rear doors. 

I am being told I have to pay €1,100.42 to have this scratch repaired - am I being ripped off? I got a copy of the estimate and there are 14.2 hours labour on it at €54.88 per hour - can they seriously charge that amount of labour to repair a minor scratch?


----------



## delgirl (10 Jul 2006)

A child at my son's school scratched my car and the mother offered to pay.  I thought I could have it 'touched up', but got 3 quotations for in excess of €500 each for the one door - looks like your quote for 2 doors is about right.

They apparently have to strip the doors etc. and for my one door there were 5 hours labour included in all 3 body shops I got a quote from.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2006)

Is there not some sort of cover contained within the car hire agreement?


----------



## SarahS (10 Jul 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Is there not some sort of cover contained within the car hire agreement?


 
No, unfortunately I was covered under my own insurance policy to drive the car. The hire car company did offer an additional protection policy at a fee of approx €20 per day - but as I didn't know how long I would have the car for I decided against it. Plus I didn't think I would be that unlucky!

The problem I have now is that my insurance company have accpeted this excessive quote (without my pemission) so either I pay them back the money or loose my 5 years no claims bonus!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2006)

Dispute that. I for one am sick of insurance companies cosily 'working out' these things between them... (to whose advantage?)


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2006)

SarahS said:
			
		

> ...so either I pay them back the money or loose my 5 years no claims bonus!


Q.E.D..?


----------



## SarahS (10 Jul 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Q.E.D..?


 
Do you mean that I will have no option - either pay this or loose my no claims bonus?

I am disputing this quote with my insurance company but surprise surprise they are not being very helpful or co-operative.


----------



## Lorz (12 Jul 2006)

Where are you based?  I got a scratch repaired in Cork for €80! Front colour coded bumper - guy called to my house, took paint code and entered into his laptop, mixed colour with mixing station in the back of his van, sanded, sprayed, lamps, etc - FABULOUS job!


----------



## Guest120 (12 Jul 2006)

If in Dublin, have you tried [SIZE=-1]www.*car**craft*.ie


[/SIZE]


----------



## redbhoy (12 Jul 2006)

You are being ripped off. I got a quote for a person from work, off a friend of mine who works in the trade, and was quoted less than that for an entire respray. 
Another person I know had an Avensis resprayed for less than 1000 euro.


----------



## rkeane (12 Jul 2006)

you are most definitely being ripped off.  Get it done by carcraft as bluetonic suggests.  I got it done from them before and they sprayed a whole panel for 140 yo yos.


----------



## SarahS (12 Jul 2006)

Thanks. I have checked out that Carcraft website and see that their prices are much cheaper. I most definitely am being ripped off! The reason the quote is so high is because of the 14.2 hours labour on it - which amount to €884.50 (incl. VAT). 

The battle is now with my insurance company for accepting this on my behalf...even though I told them not to...


----------



## SOM42 (13 Jul 2006)

With regard to the rip-off issue, I was getting a qoute from a good friend of mine who owns a crash repair business to repair a few minor scratches on Mrs som's new golf (rear door and over the wheel arch).  He gave a price of nearly €1000+vat if we went through the insurance .  However he said he could do a similar job for €350 cash.  Its seems that there is no limits when an insurance company is paying the bill


----------

